# I really dont like photos oh people taking  pictures



## Emerana (Apr 5, 2008)

but I couldnt help myself :lmao:

Just for fun


----------



## Emerana (Apr 6, 2008)

this forum takes itself way too seriously
:raisedbrow::raisedbrow::raisedbrow::raisedbrow:


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 6, 2008)

Emerana said:


> this forum takes itself way too seriously




What do you mean?

I like this picture. 

*Warning, self promotion:* 
It would fit in my flickr set: &quot;Photographing the Photographer.&quot;
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericbrian/sets/72157604216347790/

I know, there are currently only 2 images there, but I just strarted it. 

Oh, and I just started a group for it:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/photographersphotograph/


----------



## Lacey Anne (Apr 6, 2008)

That's cute, Emerna! I like it!


----------



## koirbiku (Apr 6, 2008)

Love the pic.. FUnny


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 6, 2008)

Haha

and i joined the group


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 6, 2008)

I changed the Group Url to: http://www.flickr.com/groups/photographersphotograph/


----------

